#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Aberdeen Well Control Manual

## mo7amed 3mara

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



The objective of this manual is to provide a good understanding of the fundamentals of Well Control that can be applied to most Well Control operations. In all cases, minimising the kick volume and closing the well in is our first priority.

This manual describes industry recognised standards and practices and basic Well Control procedures. They differ from our advanced Well Control methods which tend to be well, formation, or rig specific. The manual covers the guidelines found in API 59 and API 53 along with the International Well Control Forum syllabus.

All Well Control principles rely upon an understanding that good planning and early recognition and close in, is the best form of Well Control. Not all kicks are swabbed kicks, many wells are drilled into unknown formation. It is recognised that equipment can fail despite all the correct procedures being followed. This is why you will find the equipment section comprehensive and useful for general trouble shooting ideas.



Download Link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Aberdeen Well Control Manual

----------


## duddek

thanks bro

----------


## Tamaiti

hi
thanks

----------


## mo7amed 3mara

you all are welcome

----------


## stingy39

thanx dude.

----------


## mayank_bist_24

thanks dude for this well control manual

----------


## carlose

thanks much

----------


## seklux

tanx

----------


## dh368

thank you bro, it is very helpful.

----------


## petronpetro

Please upload again.............................!

thanks.

----------


## sami87

Could you please re-send again. Thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

File not found.

----------


## yemenfalcon

There is no file in rapidshare link .Could you please upload it on another link like 4.shared or so ? .Thanks for kind help .

See More: Aberdeen Well Control Manual

----------

